# Just got an email thought I'd share



## imills (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## sookie (Apr 16, 2011)

What the hell?that's freaking huge......what kind of snake is that ....and what is he feeding it?don't think i want one that big.


----------



## Serpentess (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks like an Albino Burmese or Rectic (not too sure because I don't pay too much attention to exotic snakes).
And it looks like the man is holding a cucumber and the snake is just checking it out... Not eating it.


----------



## woody101 (Apr 16, 2011)

Retic i say  nice looking snake


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice looking snake. I'd hazard a guess on its size to be around 8 feet. Based on the tile size, around 4 inch square, there is just over 6 feet of snake showing in the picture.


----------



## Gabatron (Apr 24, 2011)

burmese python, retics have a different pattern and a sharper head


----------



## AshMan (Apr 24, 2011)

Its an Albino Burmese. And a beauty at that  the picture made me laugh


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 24, 2011)

Someone's on a diet!


----------



## CamdeJong (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful Burmese! I'd say it's bigger than 8 feet, there's gotta be 2 feet before it's solidly on the ground and a bit more outside shot. Who cares though? It's a vegetarian snake! =D


----------



## wranga (Apr 24, 2011)

chantelle_savage said:


> Looks like an Albino Burmese or Rectic (not too sure because I don't pay too much attention to exotic snakes).
> And it looks like the man is holding a cucumber and the snake is just checking it out... Not eating it.


 
are you sure its a cucumber? it could be something else lol


----------



## Gecksta (Apr 24, 2011)

how much would the food cost?


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 24, 2011)

I can ruin your joke wranga by saying, ''yeah, maybe it's a zucchini'':lol:


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe he's training it to help him cook?


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 26, 2011)

its a burm for sure


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 30, 2011)

It's an Albino Burm. Too big of a snake for me.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 30, 2011)

That man might be a fairy...and that cucumber may very well be his wand.....and just maybe the python is his wife who he just changed into a very big albino snake so they can live happily ever after...........or........it could just be a bloke poking a cucumber at a big python.


----------



## -Katana- (May 21, 2011)

My sick little mind just painted this scenario....

Owner: Well Blondie you're fat and eating me out of house and home. I'm putting you on a vegan diet! What do you think of that? *pokes python with cucumber*

Python: *Strikes and wraps* ...*GULPS*....Meh...not much!


----------



## drunken (May 25, 2011)

an Albino Burmese


----------



## Cockney_Red (May 25, 2011)

Burmese Dildoeatus


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 25, 2011)

Nice snake, That might be one of those german sausages that the snake likes, they are a bit fowl:lol:
I hope the cameran is there to help put it away when the time comes.


----------



## longqi (May 25, 2011)

Definitely Burmese
Definitely a lot bigger than 8ft
10ft Burmese will eat about 2 rabbits every 14 days and grow steadily


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 25, 2011)

wranga said:


> are you sure its a cucumber? it could be something else lol





lizardloco said:


> I can ruin your joke wranga by saying, ''yeah, maybe it's a zucchini'':lol:


 
Never mind that, its his pose whilst holding said vegetable that I'm worried bout.

Can someone please photoshop a thought bubble coming from the snakes head saying
"You want me to put it where!?!"


----------



## snakeluvver (May 25, 2011)

Sorry but is that a... cant say it on this forum

Oooooh its a cucumber alrighty then


----------



## lizardloco (May 25, 2011)

A rabbit would only make a small bulge in the snake!


----------

